# performance spark plugs and Royal Purple....



## huntermech (Dec 10, 2007)

Howdy all,
Looking to up grade my spark plugs...any recomandations? Also looking to do complete fluid change..bumper to bumper, anyone out there use or recomend Royal Purple products? :cheers 
Merry Christmas to all!!
:seeya:


----------



## The_Humbler (Nov 18, 2007)

"performance" spark plugs = JUNK. 


I'm an Amsoil dealer. Only stuff I use. Got one truck with 287,000 miles on it, another with 236,000 on it. Amsoil used throughout. I change my oil once a year!


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

I have RP Synchromax on my M6 tranny, and am very happy with it; much better than stock, especially when cold. But am sure all other synthetics out there should be equally good. I bought RP because it was available at the local PepBoys.

On the differential the overwhelming majority on the 'other' board (recommended by a diff shop) uses Torco RGO 85/140, and I dumped my almost new RP 75/140 for the Torco, with 2 oz of FM Type-F, even though it's dino and not synthetic. With only 4K miles a year or so, will replace both every year.

But probably the most urgent fluid to change is brake/clutch fluid. Brake fluid was black, but clutch was unbelievably filthy, with all kinds of crap inside the reservoir, and the slave. You need to do a FULL BLEED, not just suck the little reservoir. Same with the brakes. 

Next is my coolant, and maybe the power steering (w/Mobil1). And will change engine oil to M1 0/40 this time to see if my ticking subsides a little. Good luck.
JC


----------

